
China is running out of American goods to slap tariffs on - NicoJuicy
https://qz.com/1246297/trump-just-threatened-to-impose-tariffs-on-100-billion-more-of-chinese-goods/
======
randomerr
Why not raise tariffs on pre-existing goods? Eventually it will push the US to
find alternative sources or make their own, pushing China into further debt.

